# There's a Cricket in my house!!



## slavetoabunny (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, my pen didn't stay empty long after Virgil's adoption. Less than 24 hours later Cricket came to live with me. Cricket was transferred from the shelter because she has a weepy eye. The shelter was treating her with erythromycin, but we felt that there may be teeth issues and she needs better vet care than the shelter is able to provide. I checked her teeth and they aren't overgrown, but the top teeth are crooked. Cricket has an appointment on Thursday for a full check-up and spay. Please keep her in your thoughts.

Cricket is a very sweet, frightened bunny. I don't know what her past is, but she whimpers when you reach out to touch her. She is OK once she realizes you aren't going to hurt her and is actually very affectionate. I look forward tosocializing Cricket. She looks to be part dutch and part lop. Her coloring suggests dutch and the face shape (from the side) and lazy ears suggest lop. And her eyes are the prettiest shade of blue!

Without further adieu pictures!












This is her weepy eye (sorry, it's blurry):


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh wow! She is so beautiful....

Poor Cricket..... Sounds like she might have had a bad past 

I'm glad she's safe and sound with you now, and I will be thinking of her on Thursday!


----------



## Happi Bun (Jan 27, 2009)

Excuse me for a moment... :faint:

Cricket is so gorgeous/adorable!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 27, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote:*


> She looks to be part dutch and part lop.


Ohhhhhh, an ideal combination .

How totally adorable! Poor girl sounds as if she has had a rough start. I'm sure with your TLC she will come around and make a perfect rabbit for some lucky family .

Will be thinking of you on Thursday!

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 27, 2009)

OMG! She LOOKS like a Cricket! she's so cute!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought it was a guinea pig at first :biggrin2:Cricket honestly almost resembles a guinea pig!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 27, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote:*
> 
> 
> > She looks to be part dutch and part lop.
> ...


That is really pulling at my heart strings. :bunny5


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 27, 2009)

Best wishes for you and Cricket, from now on. You'll be thought of on Thursday, always a bit nervous and we feel relieved when everything goes smoothly.
A pretty girl who's lucky to have you reassuring her.

Frowning with regards to the whimpering, weepy eye. 

You'll be excellent helping her to trust!  hugs,


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 27, 2009)

wow she is pretty:shock:


----------



## BSAR (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow she is so cute!! I love her blue eyes and colouring!


----------



## bunnylady2 (Jan 27, 2009)

She sure is a cutie! Just think, if Virgil hadn't been adopted, she wouldn't have been able to come into rescue. I am anxious to gether somegood vet care on Thursday. I know she'll do well with you, Patti.:bunnynurse:


----------



## FallingStar (Jan 27, 2009)

:faint::thud:

She is ADORABLE! Hehe, I love her blue eyes, and her colors! They just blend so good with eachother! Crickett fits her well. 

It sounds like she had it pretty rough before she came to you. Poor girl. But I will be keeping her in my thought on Thursday. I bet she'll be loving the life you!!



-Karlee


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 27, 2009)

:shock:What...a....gorgeous...girl!!!!!!!! :inlove:

I am demanding more pictures once she's feeling a bit better from her weepy-eye,  That's so awful about her past. I hope that while she's with you, she'll turn around into a very friendly bun.  

She's so beautiful, though. I just looooooovvvveeee her colouring and her blue eyes! :inlove:

Emily


----------



## tiabia0 (Jan 27, 2009)

What a beauty!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 27, 2009)

She's so beautiful, and very unusual looking! Poor girly with her weepy eye. I wonder if it hurts  Hopefully she'll get better fast, and then be adopted!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 27, 2009)

*PixieStixxxx wrote: *


> I thought it was a guinea pig at first :biggrin2:Cricket honestly almost resembles a guinea pig!


Her ears are too big though! :biggrin2:


----------



## Flash (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh what a beautiful Dutch mix. I'm sure her personality will come thru with all your loving care. Hope all goes well on Thursday.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 27, 2009)

She is already doing so much better. About half the time she doesn't make any whimpering noises when I touch her. Cricket really enjoys her playtime - lots of 500's and binkies. I told Pat that I thought Cricket was going to be a really great bunny. He replied "She already is". Can we have a big "aww" for the man!

Cricket got her eye meds and a nail clip tonight. She laid absolutely still and was such a good girl.


----------



## Buneary49 (Jan 27, 2009)

got to love those bunnies

nice photo of cricket.


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 28, 2009)

Awww, she's lovely! I love blue eyed buns! If she's marked like that and got blue eyes I would say she isn't dutch at all though, but vienna marked.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

That Pat is a good guy! Scooter knows how to pick 'em huh? 

Sweet little Cricket..... she's gonna be just fine. What a good girl! I'd love to see her binkies!


----------



## RexyRex (Jan 28, 2009)

She's so pretty. She knows that she's in a good place and that you love her already, that why she has already stopped whimpering when you touch her. She knows that she is with good people!! I hope that you can get her weepy eye cleared up quickly


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh bless her! I'm so glad she's settling in well.... 

And:

AAAAWWW! For Pat!


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 28, 2009)

So how do Sparky and Scooter take to having strange bunnies around the house? I'd briefly thought of fostering, but decided Scone wouldn't tolerate it.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 28, 2009)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> So how do Sparky and Scooter take to having strange bunnies around the house? I'd briefly thought of fostering, but decided Scone wouldn't tolerate it.


Sparky and Scooter have actually done very well. Both fosters are in cages in the Florida room. The cages are off the floor so that they never go nose to nose.







I have two chairs on the opposite side of the room and Sparky and Scooter will sit in the chairs and watch the fosters.


----------



## myheart (Jan 28, 2009)

Hmmmmm..... A blue eyed Dutch mix...... onder: Bunny number four to make a quad...? Patrick would really be a happy, happy boy!!! :biggrin2:

myheart (the biggest sucker for blue eyes...)


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 28, 2009)

Cricket is settling in very nicely:
















She has calmed down a lot and her eye is actually looking better. The hair looks like it is starting to grow back in. There is no redness or discharge. We will still have her teeth checked when she gets spayed tomorrow.


----------



## myheart (Jan 28, 2009)

OMG... her face has the same sort of roundness as Zappa has!!! Too cute!! 











Good luck, Cricket, with you surgery!!! Hugs and healing thoughts for a speedy recovery.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 28, 2009)

Cricket's face will look even rounder when the fur grows in on the other side.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 28, 2009)

Maybe we can get a two-for-one transport deal. Myheart gets Cricket and I get Snowball.

I need more rabbits like a hole in the head, lol


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 28, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Maybe we can get a two-for-one transport deal. Myheart gets Cricket and I get Snowball.
> 
> I need more rabbits like a hole in the head, lol


I can work with that! :biggrin2: Why don't the two of you drive down here and I'll throw in a Florida vacation.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

Her face is like SOOOSKA's Winston only a different color!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 29, 2009)

Awwww look at her little face! :inlove:


I hope her spay goes well today!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Her face is like SOOOSKA's Winston only a different color!


That was my initial thought! Dopplegangers! Eep!

Cricket is such a lucky little bunny! Such a cutie, too!  Congrats on the new foster!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 29, 2009)

Cricket was dropped off at the vet this morning for her spay and dental check. I'm really hoping she doesn't have tooth problems. Now I just wait for the phone call telling me she's OK. :waiting:


----------



## myheart (Jan 29, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *naturestee wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Maybe we can get a two-for-one transport deal. Myheart gets Cricket and I get Snowball.
> ...


But we just toughed out the coldest part of winter.... :?Spring is on the way....I just know it!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 29, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *naturestee wrote: *
> ...


Did I mention that it is going to be in the mid-70's today?


----------



## myheart (Jan 29, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> ...


:bawl::cry2:stikpoke


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 29, 2009)

grumbling_ *danged southern folk.... gotta rub it in when I have a foot of snow on the ground.... *_ :disgust:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 29, 2009)

Any news yet?

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 29, 2009)

No, but no news is good news. The only time I've received an early call is when something is wrong. I hate to be a pest and call. They have a very busy office.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 29, 2009)

I just talked to the vet. Cricket did not get spayed today. She had an extremely badly abscessed molar that was pulled. The vet said she couldn't believe how much pus she cleaned out of her mouth. I will be picking up the poor girl at 4:30. Thank goodness we transferred this little one from the shelter.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 29, 2009)

Ahh poor Cricket. I'm so glad she's with you now.

She'll finally know what it's like to have LOTS of Love and care.

Great job you are doing.

Susan


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh goodness, poor Cricket!! 

I hope she recovers ok....

I'm SO glad you got her from the shelter and got her the treatment she needs...


----------



## RexyRex (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, poor Cricket! The good news is that she'll feel so much better with that nasty tooth out! She's such a sweet looking bunny.


----------



## myheart (Jan 29, 2009)

Poor baby girl....please give her extra cuddles for me. 

No wonder she was feeling so badly. When Patrick was dating Luna last year at Naturestee's house, he would take so many rest-times which was unusual for him. Little did I know he had such bad molar spurs and in so much pain. Once he had his first molar grind and figured out how to eat again, he did so much better.

Lots of hugs and prayers for Cricket's speedy recovery. I hope she has the best pain meds and antibotics possible to get rid of that infection. 

Your safe now little Cricket. Hope you feel better.

myheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 29, 2009)

Poor baby girl! That's why her eye was so bad! Now she gets to get all better and then get spayed. I feel her pain...... I hate dentists! :hug:


----------



## Flash (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh poor Cricket with teethy problems. She should feel such a relief having that tooth pulled. Let us know how she's doing. Gosh teeth problems never ends in my household.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 29, 2009)

Cricket is home from the vet. Poor baby is really feeling punky. I'm sure a big part of it is the anesthesia and the pain shot she got. The doctor prescribed baytril and cipro eyedrops for her. I have metacam for her and there is a batch of apple-banana critical care soaking right now.

Cricket is such a brave girl. Please keep her in your thoughts.


----------



## myheart (Jan 29, 2009)

ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh Patti, thank goodness you brought her home with you. Poor girl must have been in such pain - no wonder she was whimpering. I hope the treatment works fast, and she heals soon. At least we know she is in great hands 

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Cricket had 3 syringes of critical care and her eye drops. She was such a good little bunny. She is resting on a flannel pillow case in her hidey box. Hopefully, by tomorrow she will be eating on her own. I know she had a shot for pain meds today (it was around 1:00), but I am still going to give her a bit of metacam to make sure she rests well tonight.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 29, 2009)

Awww! My bunners love flannel too! It's so soft and comfy for them.

I hope she's going to be really better without that nasty old tooth!


----------



## JimD (Jan 30, 2009)

Keep her warm and comfy.

Try to check on her as often as you can.

Give her extra gentle noserubs and kisses from all of us!!

~Jim


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 2, 2009)

Patti, how's Cricket doing?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank goodness you pulled her!

Sending lots of reassuring words & gentle caresses. 

... thank goodness she'll get the care you are providing,


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 2, 2009)

Aww Cricket is really cutie .......................
I have a soft spot for any bun with eye and teeth problems. ( I seek out the familar )

hope her spay goes OK???


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 2, 2009)

Cricket is doing great! She's still eating her critical care mush, but I'm not sure if it's because she needs to or just because she likes it better than the pellets. I think the latter. I've started mixing pellets into the mush and am going to wean her off the critical care.

Hopefully, she can be spayed on Thursday.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 2, 2009)

AWESOME! What a doll! 

I remember when I had to wean Clover off of her moistened pellets with babyfood bananas ........ and just start giving her some pellets. She looked at me as if I was an evil evil lady......


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 2, 2009)

Great news . She's obviously a little fighter.

Jan


----------



## myheart (Feb 5, 2009)

Bumping up to find out how little Cricket is doing. 

:bump

myheart


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 6, 2009)

How did I miss such a cute little girl! I'm so glad she's with you and getting all of her heath problems sorted out. Good healing wishes~~


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 6, 2009)

Cricket is at the vet today having a recheck on her teeth and will (hopefully) be spayed. This was supposed to happen yesterday, but the vet had an emergency and couldn't do her surgery. I had to bring her back this morning. She was not happy about another car ride!

I'll let everyone know how she is when I pick her up tonight. Thanks to all for the comments and good wishes for this sweet girl.


----------



## Flash (Feb 6, 2009)

Good Luck little girl! Keep us posted.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 6, 2009)

I just the call from the vet and Cricket is doing just fine after her spay. Her dental re-check was great and the doctor said she doesn't have to have any further work done. Her Auntie Liz is going to pick her up at 2:00 and take her back to her house until I can pick her up tonight.

I even have a family that has expressed interest in adopting her. I'll keep you updated. Go Cricket!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 6, 2009)

Awwww that's awesome news! I'm so excited for her! She's just so darned cute! I hope she gets a great family!


----------



## naturestee (Feb 6, 2009)

That's great news! And so exciting that she has a family interested in her already!


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 6, 2009)

That's such good news . And even better that someone is interested in her already. But then, who could resist such a cutie?!

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 6, 2009)

Cricket is home and feeling _really_ punky. I put her in her pen and she immediately went into her hidey box and hasn't moved. I just gave her a dose of metacam and put a dish of apple-banana critical care mush in her pen to tempt her appetite. I'll be keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## myheart (Feb 6, 2009)

Poor little Cricket is probably having a more difficult time with feeling better than when she wasn't feeling well. Too much trauma in such a short time....

:sickbunny:Feel better baby girl.... This should be the last time going to that bad doctor for a while. 

Please give Cricket extra cuddles from me.

myheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 6, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Cricket is home and feeling _really_ punky. I put her in her pen and she immediately went into her hidey box and hasn't moved. I just gave her a dose of metacam and put a dish of apple-banana critical care mush in her pen to tempt her appetite. I'll be keeping a close eye on her.



Awww  I hate when they feel bad. Maybe she'll just sleep it off and be better in a day or two., I hope she's eating her critical care mush! Clover always loved banana baby food mixed with her pellet mush. She still gets a nibble now and then and I swear her little eyes light up! 

Give Cricket a nose rub when she's feeling up to it..... 

Get well little girl!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 7, 2009)

Aww I'm glad Cricket's spay went well....

I hope the little girl perks up a bit soon! Poor thing, she has been through a lot.... 

Give her gentle noserubs and kisses from me!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 7, 2009)

Cricket is finally turning the corner. I was just starting to consider syringing her food, when I walked into the room and she was munching on some veggies. It's taken her way longer to recover than it did for her dental surgery last week.


----------



## Leaf (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm so glad she's feeling better!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 7, 2009)

Well, I thought things were better, but she just ate a few pieces and stopped. I just syringed her 6 ml of critical care and 6 ml of pedialyte. She just isn't looking good. She is having tiny, mis-shapen poops. I'll be monitoring her closely.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 7, 2009)

Poor girl. What is she getting for pain meds? Maybe she needs something stronger.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 7, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Poor girl. What is she getting for pain meds? Maybe she needs something stronger.


I have plenty of metacam. I just gave her another dose. The vet is closed until Monday. If she is not better by tomorrow I will take her to the emergency vet. We have a pretty decent one here. I'm hope I am just being a huge worry-wart. I've just never had a rabbit take this long to start eating and pooping normally after a spay.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 7, 2009)

From our experience some females recover quickly, others take a few more days. I hope it'll just be a matter of another day or 2 and Cricket will be feeling more spry after the abdominal incision. One gal in our family did not eat pellets and greens for 3-4 days post-spay, but would sniff or nibble small hay strands. The vet who spayed her (with minimal or ZERO ssd: pain meds*) suggested I wait until 5 days to bring her back for follow-up care. I was on the phone calling around day 2 or 3 as well.
*The Vet in 2004 had the mindset that rabbits didn't need pain meds for surgery.

Would her plumbing tubes just need more time to re-shape the brown round marbles?
From my personal experiences with dutches, they all seemed sensitive.

Hope this helps, Patti, because I know how we worry when a bun loses their sparkle. 
Get-Well post-surgery wishes to Cricket -


----------



## naturestee (Feb 7, 2009)

Luna needed to be upped to Tramadol when she was spayed. She was much happier (and eating) after that.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 7, 2009)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> From our experience some females recover quickly, others take a few more days. I hope it'll just be a matter of another day or 2 and Cricket will be feeling more spry after the abdominal incision. One gal in our family did not eat pellets and greens for 3-4 days post-spay, but would sniff or nibble small hay strands. The vet who spayed her (with minimal or ZERO ssd: pain meds*) suggested I wait until 5 days to bring her back for follow-up care. I was on the phone calling around day 2 or 3 as well.
> *The Vet in 2004 had the mindset that rabbits didn't need pain meds for surgery.
> 
> Would her plumbing tubes just need more time to re-shape the brown round marbles?
> ...


Thanks for the reassurance Julie. Maybe I have just been lucky that I have always had my spays acting frisky by the next day. I continue to keep a close eye on Cricket.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 8, 2009)

Hope she feels better tomorrow... Evie was pretty miserable for about 3 days post-spay, but she's pretty cranky to start...
She's probably still bouncing back from the teeth too... I'm sure she'll be OK.

Wonderful to hear that someone is interested in adopting her so quickly!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm happy to report that Cricket is much better this morning. Her appetite has returned and she is producing some decent poops. Go Cricket!


----------



## Flash (Feb 8, 2009)

Your taking excellent care of her Patti and she's in good hands. I'm so happy she's eating today. Sophie didn't eat for 4 days after his neuter with no meds, ugh that vet!


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 8, 2009)

Good. I'm glad she's eating and pooing mostly normally. I hope she continues to do better and if she's still not feeling food you migh ask for more intense pain meds. It's a lot to go through, poor darling.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 11, 2009)

I just wanted to report that our little Cricket is fully recovered and eating like a champ. We discovered that she loves grapes. Her litter box habits have gone from about 75% to 99.9%. She is such a sweet, sweet little girl. She is going to make some lucky family a great little companion.

Pictures tonight!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 11, 2009)

*Great work Patti.*

*You go Cricket.*

*Susan**inkelepht:*inkbouce:arty::headflick::bunny18:group::running bunny


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 11, 2009)

Yay!! Now to get her a home!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 11, 2009)

Please keep your helper-wings fluttering. What a difference you make in a day, your affection, care & concern ... The difference in a needy bun's lifetime! :hearts


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm so happy she's doing so well! What a sweetheart! 

Isn't it great when you discover a really special treat for them? Bo's still very fond of oatsies and banana........ he isn't fond of grapes! :shock:


----------



## bunnylady2 (Feb 11, 2009)

That Cricket is such a sweety. I know a forever home is right around the corner. What would have happened to this sweet girl if she wasn't pulled from the shelter? What a sad thought.

You did a great job Patti!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 11, 2009)

*bunnylady2 wrote: *


> That Cricket is such a sweety. I know a forever home is right around the corner. What would have happened to this sweet girl if she wasn't pulled from the shelter? What a sad thought.
> 
> You did a great job Patti!!


Now Liz, you know the correct terminology is "_transferred_", lol. BTW, no more whimpers from our Cricket. I think she's decided she is in a pretty good place.


----------



## myheart (Feb 11, 2009)

So my little Cricket is almost ready to come home...? :wiggle

Great job Patti!!! You deserve the biggest pat on the back that any rabbit-rescue person/organization could ever deserve. What awsome work trouble-shooting and managing the emotional stress of surgery and stasis. et:

Go Little Cricket!!!! You are ready for a forever home with caring bunny-parents!!

:bunny18

myheart


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 11, 2009)

As promised, new Cricket pictures. She's getting very comfortable with us.


----------



## bunnylady2 (Feb 11, 2009)

Awe...She is such a beauty. I love those helicopter ears!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 11, 2009)

*bunnylady2 wrote: *


> Awe...She is such a beauty. I love those helicopter ears!



Isn't she looking great? You can tell in this picture how much better her eye is:






I'm keeping an eye on her teeth daily. It looks like her right front tooth (her extraction was on the right side) is a bit longer than the other side. I'll have it looked at if necessary. It's not affecting her appetite though!


----------



## bunnylady2 (Feb 11, 2009)

She looks awesome! Isn't it amazing whatsome love and proper vet care can do. She so much reminds me of our Vinny.


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Feb 11, 2009)

Cricket looks like to me kind of like a guinea pig with ears, teheheh. I'm glad she is doing well. Who wouldnt thrive with Patti & Pat's hospitality?


----------



## Flash (Feb 11, 2009)

Patti she looks wonderful! Uh oh Pat is getting quite smitten err rather Cricket is with Pat, hehe. Way to go Cricket.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 11, 2009)

Alrighty then....I must concede to the guinea pig fans. Pat commented tonight that she looks like a guinea pig. I give up. She is beautiful even though one of her distant relatives may have married a guinea pig.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 11, 2009)

*Flash wrote: *


> Patti she looks wonderful! Uh oh Pat is getting quite smitten err rather Cricket is with Pat, hehe. Way to go Cricket.


It's not too hard for Pat to get smitten with a bunny or vice-versa. He's such a smoosh with the furballs.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 11, 2009)

Awww! Cricket likes her Pat....... wonder what Scooter thinks of that? :shock:

She looks great Patti! You're amazing with them!


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 17, 2009)

How's our little sweetheart getting on? Any news of a home yet? Any new pics 

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 17, 2009)

Cricket is doing wonderfully. She has to be the sweetest little bunny I ever met. She will be having an interview with her prospective family one night this week. I have talked with the mom a lot and sent her lots of pictures. I think the adoption is about 99.9% certain. I can't tell you how happy I am that we transferred this little gal to rescue when we did. It literally saved her life.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 17, 2009)

That's awesome news, Patti . Kudos to you for giving her such a great chance of a happy life! I hope everything goes well with her meeting!

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 24, 2009)

Cricket will be going home with her new family on Sunday, so I have been taking lots of pictures of her. I'm sure going to miss this gentle girl. She is getting a fantastic home and I know she will be very happy. On to the pictures (because I know that what y'all want!):


----------



## naturestee (Feb 24, 2009)

Congrats to you and Cricket on finding a home so quickly! She's so cute in those packing peanuts!


----------



## bunnylady2 (Feb 24, 2009)

She looks so good! I get to see the little cutie on Thursday before her vet check. I can't wait!


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 24, 2009)

What a happy ending, to what could have turned out so different!

Love those pics of her - she really is a sweetheart. Her new family are either going to have to join the Forum, or keep you updated on her - we need to know how she gets on!

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 25, 2009)

She really likes Pat doesn't she? 
Does she dig in the packing peanuts? that's adorable where she's nearly buried in them! LOL!


----------



## momof2buns (Feb 25, 2009)

She has the neatest markings! I'm so glad she has found a new home. Cheers to Cricket!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 25, 2009)

Awww I LOVE those pictures! She is so cute..... And in the last picture she DEFINITELY looks like a guinea pig!! 

I'm so glad she's got a new home. What a great job you've done with her


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 25, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> She really likes Pat doesn't she?
> Does she dig in the packing peanuts? that's adorable where she's nearly buried in them! LOL!


Cricket loves everyone - she is a very friendly little rabbit. The packing peanuts are a big hit with all the bunnies. We do closely supervise when anybun is playing in the box.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 25, 2009)

God she's so cute:heartbeat:. Look at that cute little face. I sure hope her new owners join RO so we can follow her antics.

If I lived closer I would have wanted to adobt her.

Susan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm going to have to try the packing peanuts with ours. 
She just looks like a big lovebug! I'm so happy for her! and her new family!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 25, 2009)

Cricket is adorable. I'm so happy she has found her forever home.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 25, 2009)

Cricket is just adorable!  So glad she found a good home.


----------



## Sabine (Feb 25, 2009)

She is such an adorable bun. Well done to you helping her get a second chance


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 26, 2009)

Cricket passed her vet check today with flying colors. Her dental issue is resolved and she is cleared for adoption!! She will join her forever home on Sunday.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 26, 2009)

Yayyy Cricket!

and Yayyyy Patti!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 27, 2009)

Yay for cricket!! 

Hugs for you :hug:

Will you be getting another little foster?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 27, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Yay for cricket!!
> 
> Hugs for you :hug:
> 
> Will you be getting another little foster?



I won't be getting another right away. There are only two bunnies at the shelter right now. They have only been there for two weeks and, since they get better exposure there, we decided to leave them for now. The shelter has had very good adoptions lately - 5 just last week!

You never know when a little one will come along though.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 1, 2009)

Cricket has left the building. She was adopted by an absolutely wonderful family. There are three young girls who are exceptionally well behaved. I was impressed and it takes a lot for children to impress me. I am so sad, but happy at the same time. Cricket's new mom was very interested in joining RO, so I have a feeling this isn't the last you will see of her. Cricket's family also has two Nethie boys.

Myfinal picture:







The girls are Girl Scouts and I got a box of Thin Mints too! No I'm not sharing.


----------



## bunnylady2 (Mar 1, 2009)

Aww. Thisreally is a Cinderella story! I am so happy for Cricket. This stuff keeps me going in rescue.



Job well done my dear friend!:clapping:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 1, 2009)

Aww, Cricket seems to love her new family already! 

What a great happy ending


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 1, 2009)

Yay! How wonderful for Cricket. I'm so glad she has a happy home. Her trip there may have included some unexpected vet issues, but she made it there all the same!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 1, 2009)

What a lovely 'family' picture. Looks like Cricket has taken to them straight away - _*and *_she has 2 Nethie boys to worship her 

It would be nice if her new mom joins and keeps us updated.

Nice job, Patti, though I bet you're missing her :hug:

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 1, 2009)

Lol!! The pen doesn't stay empty long. I've been asked to take in a bunny that has teeth growing out of his mouth like tusks. I'll get him one day this week. Stayed tuned for a new thread on the adventures of Sable.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Mar 1, 2009)

What wonderful news!
Boy, you ladies at GRR are doing something right! What a speedy adoption!

Congrats to Cricket on finding her forever family, complete with bun-friends
Congrats to you, Patti, on another successful fostering adventure!!!

I'm excited to see pictures of Sable 
(Cricket's packing peanut pics are a hoot!)

:highfive:Way to go!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 1, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I'm excited to see pictures of Sable
> (Cricket's packing peanut pics are a hoot!)
> 
> :highfive:Way to go!



I'm sure that Sable will enjoy his dips in the peanut pool as much as the rest of the buns. It's fun and free! What more can you ask for.


----------



## Larsen (Mar 1, 2009)

It took Cricket all of 20 minutes to feel comfortable enough to check out her new surroundings. I LOVE THIS BUNNY! She is so loving - you go to pet her and she lies down and crosses her back paws OH and if you try to stop, she nudges your hand to say "don't stop". Cricket has been only been in our house a matter of hours and she's already been a good influence on our 2 other rabbits (both boys, Netherland Dwarfs). They saw her eating Kale and when she dropped a piece they came up and decided to take a taste - it was amazing! The 3 bunnies are all taking turns being "it" while they're playing tag.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 2, 2009)

YAY!!!! Cricket's new mom is here!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 2, 2009)

Yay!

Welcome to the forum Larsen! :wave:

I'm so glad Cricket is settling in well. She's such a cutie. We're glad to have you here for updates and stories!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 2, 2009)

I do have to share one funny thing. Before Cricket's new family came to pick her up, I got an email asking me what color Carefresh she preferred. I don't think this bunny is going to be spoiled!!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 2, 2009)

I have never posted but I have always watched.

I am so glad she found a home I want to get into rabbit rescue I have done dgos and cats and puppys and kittens.

But never rabbits. I am glad she is happy hope everything works out for her.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 2, 2009)

That's wonderful Larsen! 

Are they getting along then ??

I wish my 3 would!

Cricket seems like such a sweetheart! You know we all fell in love with her here. I'm glad you've joined us!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 2, 2009)

Yay, I'm so glad you're here - I think we all fell in love with Cricket.

Sounds like she is settling in just fine, and making herself at home! I can tell she is going to be a very happy girl with you 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 2, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Before Cricket's new family came to pick her up, I got an email asking me what color Carefresh she preferred. I don't think this bunny is going to be spoiled!!


I hope you didn't send her offin the box with the packaging peanuts. :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 2, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Before Cricket's new family came to pick her up, I got an email asking me what color Carefresh she preferred. I don't think this bunny is going to be spoiled!!
> ...


:roflmao:Well, they had to get her home somehow!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 29, 2009)

I had the pleasure of visiting Cricket in her new home this week. Cricket is living large! She has two bonded boyfriends and three attentive slave-girls. It's so cute - the girls call her "Crickie". Cricket's mom tells me that she has been a very good influence on the boys. They are now using their litterbox regularly and eating vegetables. All of the bunnies are free run 24/7. How much better does it get!!

Although Cricket was one of the more difficult fosters to let go of, I am so glad to see that she has the most wonderful adoptive family that I could ever asked for.


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 29, 2009)

Wow! Way to go, Cricket!


----------



## myheart (May 29, 2009)

Patti, way to go on another success story!!!! We are all so happy for little Cricket. Wow... free-roam 24/7.... that's more than what my guys get. What a lucky little girl!!!!

myheart

ps--- It was so nice to see all of Cricket's pics again. I had forgotten the pic of her in the packing peanuts.... Too cute!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 29, 2009)

Awww, thanks for the update, Patti. So pleased to hear that sweet Cricket is doing so well, and is loved and spoiled. I think she stole a lot of hearts on the Forum 

Jan


----------



## cheryl (May 30, 2009)

Wow what a wonderful story...happy to hear that Cricket is doing good.....it sound's like she is a very spoiled little girl


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 2, 2009)

Dear Larsen, do you have any more stories about Cricket?

 I think they'll make us foster moms (like Patti, myheart and so many others on RO) glow with warm fuzzies. Thanks for sharing!!

:sunshine::hearts

I venture the whole Forum loves to hear from you !! 

Head strokes to your lucky 4-legged kids,


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 2, 2009)

She started a blog, but with three active young girls and 3 rabbits, Jenn keeps quite busy. I wish she had more time to keep it up. Next time I find an excuse to stop by, I'll get some pictures. I honestly don't think I could spoil Cricket any better than this family does.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 2, 2009)

Patti, thanks for FYI on Jenn's blog. Understand perfectly how bein' busy consumes our freetime. I will watch for updates and pics when time sneaks in some opportunities. :hug:


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 3, 2009)

Just started reading this thread (insomnia strikes along with very high blood sugar(my sugar has been spiking at 3 in the morning) and a bloody nose and I never get bloody noses)... 

What a great story about Cricket...just heartwarming!

Denise


----------

